# Senecaville Spillway



## Fishergirl77 (Apr 16, 2013)

Anyone that likes fishin the upper side of Seneca spillway is in for a shock... There are keep out signs posted with caution tape from wall to wall. The Army corps of engineers has deemed it unsafe due to erosion. They won't reopen it until they repair it and feel it's safe. Caught some real good Saugeyes up there, sad to see it close, but have watched the sides start give to give way for years.


----------



## Fishergirl77 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah, you can still fish down stream, but be careful.. Snaggers have hit the lower side hard for years... even if you do catch em legally.. the drag marks may be hard to explain. ODNR did have a crack down on them last year... Haven't seen the snaggers yet this year.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That is a shame they have to do that this time of year!!! Best time of year to catch em up there!!!! They will get it fixed for us soon I hope!!!


----------



## Fishergirl77 (Apr 16, 2013)

I know. Hopefully it will only be about a month... and they don't mess it up too bad with changes they make. I fear it won't be the same place after they are done.


----------



## Fishergirl77 (Apr 16, 2013)

I did talk to a guy from the corps of engineers.. they are supposed to be up there tomorrow.. may stop by and see what I can find out....


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Are you guys talking about right where the water comes out?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishergirl77 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yep from there down to the second little wall by the building


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

ok thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Do you guys mostly fish small leadhead jigs for them down there. Will be down there next week and would be happy to catch a couple of saugeyes. Plan on fishing NOT snagging. Probably will only fish for an hour or so. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Fishergirl77 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yep. There are a few things that work.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Fishergirl77 said:


> Yep. There are a few things that work.


Thanks for the info. I will pack a handful for 1/8 ounce jig and tails.


----------



## Fishergirl77 (Apr 16, 2013)

I would grab a few bass minnows too. If they won't bite on twisters jig n minnows always seems to work


----------

